# Velodyne DLS 3750R??



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

My question is two fold. 1) if a subwoofer is powered and does not have a remote control do you always have to power it on/ off manually or is there no harm in always leaving it on? 

2) the Velodyne ref in my title comes with a remote. Is it possible to run this sub with the URC MX 3000?

Thanks.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Most subs have an auto on/off setting. Not sure about the URC though.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

There is in harm in leaving it on, if you wish. I would put mine in auto, but I don't care for the pop at turn on, so it stays on. I have been doing this for 15 + years with several subs, no issues.


----------

